# Wasserlauf-wie bekomme ich die Fugen dicht?



## owl-andre (11. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,wollte den Wasserlauf aus Bruchsteinen herstellen,für die 3 Etagen habe ich schöne große Bruchsteine aussen wollte ich kleine Bruchsteine setzen und es dann mit Estrichbeton dicht machen.Wie bekomme ich den Estrichbeton am besten in die Fugen,nicht das er nachher auch den großen steinen liegt,die ja als Wanne gedacht sind.


----------



## Heiko H. (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wasserlauf-wie bekomme ich die Fugen dicht?*

Hi Andre,

eventuell könntest du die Steine auch in Dichtschlämme einsetzten!
Dieses Material nutzen einige Leute zum Abdichten der Teiche oder Filterkammern.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man damit auch die Steine setzen könnte.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## euroknacker (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wasserlauf-wie bekomme ich die Fugen dicht?*

Hi Andre,
ich würde unter die Steine Folie legen die mit dem Bachlauf verbunden ist, somit wäre es egal wenn wirklich wasser durch die Fugen zieht da dieses dann unterhalb der Steine wieder in den Bachlauf läuft, also hättest du dadurch keinen Wasserverlust.


----------



## owl-andre (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wasserlauf-wie bekomme ich die Fugen dicht?*

Hi,schreibe mal morgen mehr dazu,sind gerade fertg geworden und ich muss morgen um 4 Uhr wieder raus-Nacht


----------



## algenschreck (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wasserlauf-wie bekomme ich die Fugen dicht?*

Hallo

wir haben unseren Wasserfall komplett aus Beton modelliert. Als der Beton noch weich war, haben wir flache Feldsteine in den Beton gedrückt. Die Wasserfallwannen selber sind nur betoniert. Man kann dann später Steine lose reinlegen, das sieht natürlicher aus. Aber ganz wichtig ist:
Wenn du betonierst, lass den Mörtel richtig gut trocken werden. Dann fegst du die Betonoberfläche mit einem Besen Staubfrei(zementstaub oder steinchen). Dann nimmst du Dichtschlämme aus dem Baumarkt. Das  gibt es als feines Pulver. Die rührst du mit Wasser an. Damit die Konsistenz so wie bei einer dickflüssigen Farbe ist und streichst die ganze Oberfläche mit einem Tapezierpinsel aus. Um die Steine kann man herumstreichen. Wenn das super trocken ist streichst du mit grüner Swimmingpoolfarbe nach. Das hält alles super dicht und ist auch noch Frostfest, bei uns zumindest. Das Fundament muss aber ziemlich tief in den Boden gehen, damit nichts bricht. Für unseren Wasserfall haben wir 2 m² Beton verbraucht. Wir haben damals auch das Problem gehabt, den Wasserfall mit einer Folie zu machen. Das war aber nichts gescheites, man sieht die Folie und so dicht war es auch nicht. So hat man einfach mehr Möglichkeiten. Hast du Fotos von deinem Projekt?

Gruß
algenschreck


----------



## Kalle (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wasserlauf-wie bekomme ich die Fugen dicht?*

Hi,

habe zuerst in meinen Bachlauf ne Folie gelegt und darauf "gemauert".
Als Zusatz habe ich gleich "Dichtmittel" mit in den Zement gemischt.

Der Zement zieht wirklich kein Wasser..... Sehr zu empfehlen....

Aber ohne Folie würde ich da nix machen. Wenn diese gut verlegt ist, kann doch nix passieren.


----------



## WERNER 02 (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wasserlauf-wie bekomme ich die Fugen dicht?*

Morschen !!

Die Vorgehensweise vom " Algenschreck" ist die einfachste ....sauberste und schnellste Variante. Dichtschlämme kann gestrichen oder aber auch gespachtelt werden. Allerdings ist ein Farbanstrich auch nicht nötig.

Dichtschlämme trägt man am besten durch einmaliges streichen ( sämige Kontistenz) auf. Diesen ersten Anstrich läßt man durchtrocknen. Darauf kommt dann noch ein 2 und 3 Anstrich, wobei Nr. 2 und 3 nass in nass aufgepinselt wird. Beste Zeit für diese Arbeit, früher Morgen oder am Abend.

Zu schnelles abtrocknen könnte Rissbildung nach sich ziehn. Also wenn möglich hin und wieder etwas ,bis zur vollständigen Trocknung, benässen.

Gruß
Werner

Der nur so arbeitet.Und alles iss dicht!!


----------



## owl-andre (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wasserlauf-wie bekomme ich die Fugen dicht?*

Hallo,wollte gleich mal Bilder einstellen-welche größe ist am besten?


----------



## Dodi (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wasserlauf-wie bekomme ich die Fugen dicht?*

Hallo Andre!

Verkleinere die Bilder doch auf 600x800 Pixel - dann hast Du eine vernünftige Größe (ist auch das Maximum, hihi).


----------



## owl-andre (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wasserlauf-wie bekomme ich die Fugen dicht?*

Ok,auf gehts-stelle erstmal nur das Bild von dem Bachlauf ein.Werde dann am We. mal posten,wie ich das gemacht habe.Weiteres(auch Bilder hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3889


----------



## owl-andre (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wasserlauf-wie bekomme ich die Fugen dicht?*

Ich habe für das ganze Estrichbeton genommen und habe beim anrühren gleichzeitig noch ein Dichtungskonzentrat mit reingemixt.Habe bei den warmen Temeraturen,Nachts&Tagsüberer eine Plastikfolie über den Wasserlauf gelegt damit er etwas feucht gehalten wird und nicht zu schnell trocknet bzw. reisst.Wenn ich von der Arbeit zurück war habe ich die Fugen immer noch nachträglich mit dem Dichtungskonzentrat besprüht.Werde jetzt erstmal noch ein paar Tage warten,bis ich ihn den in Betrieb nehme(hoffe es ist alles dicht)


----------

